# BMW E46 Interior Detail using "George"



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yesterday I decided it was time to test the George Vac out and my E46 interior was long due a good going over.

Before Pics:














































As you can see the door cards were covered in marks and I also noticed some sort of make up marks on the back of the passenger seat...










Method:


Started off by hoovering the interior with the George using the various attachments.
Sprayed all the interior plastics with a light solution of Megs APC and gave them a wipe over with a microfibre cloth and used various brushes to clean in between the vents and other hard to reach places.
Sprayed the interior carpet with AG Interior Shampoo and agitated it with an interior brush and left to dwell for about 5 minutes.
Lightly rinsed the carpet with the George while using the extractor option to dry the carpet.
Wiped the leather seats down with a damp microfibre cloth before applying Gliptone Leather Cleaner which I agitated softly using a leather cleaning brush and left for around 5 minutes before re-wiping with a damp microfibre cloth.
Now it was time to dress the plastics including the door seals and the backs of the front seats with PB Natural Look Dressing which I applied using a foam applicator.
While I left the dressing to dry for a couple of minutes I shampooed, rinsed and dried the mats with the George.
Buffed the dressed plastics with a microfibre cloth and cleaned the interior glass with AG Fast Glass.

Was surprised at how much dirt the George pulled out...










After Pics:









































































Overall I was very impressed with the George especially with the power and the attachments made it easy to get into the hard to reach places such as down the side of the seats.

Thanks for looking
Dan


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work, looks very tidy :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

wow well tempted by a george mate, looks great you done a top job.

you should refurb your carbon cube door trim it just needs a few coats of satin black spray paint, i did mine, makes the interior look like new


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

looking good mate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dan,

I love you’re Racing Tank, so similar inside to my beloved E36 i traded in


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> wow well tempted by a george mate, looks great you done a top job.
> 
> you should refurb your carbon cube door trim it just needs a few coats of satin black spray paint, i did mine, makes the interior look like new


Cheers mate, for the price it definately is a bargain. Have you got any pics? Mine has got a few scratches here and there that annoy me.



ITHAQVA said:


> Dan,
> 
> I love you're Racing Tank, so similar inside to my beloved E36 i traded in


Thanks buddy. BMW phoned me last week asking if I wanted to trade it in, had to turn them down


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks buddy. BMW phoned me last week asking if I wanted to trade it in, had to turn them down


I regret getting rid of mine, would of been an ace second car, p reg 96 with a full BMW service history, supersprint exhaust system, new track suspension blah blah, looked fully standard though, got some pics will scan em & post some time, was in boston green matalic, was stunning. 
The things you do to get a newer car 

Doug walks into garden naked & beats himself over the head with a large stick, nope didnt work still miss the old beastie


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I regret getting rid of mine, would of been an ace second car, p reg 96 with a full BMW service history, supersprint exhaust system, new track suspension blah blah, looked fully standard though, got some pics will scan em & post some time, was in boston green matalic, was stunning.
> The things you do to get a newer car
> 
> Doug walks into garden naked & beats himself over the head with a large stick, nope didnt work still miss the old beastie


Sounds a cracker mate, you'll definately have to put the pics up :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Sounds a cracker mate, you'll definately have to put the pics up :thumb:


I will.
No word of a lie, when the dealer drove my beastie away i welled up FFS! Bought it around 1999 - 2000 & it left me in feb 2011.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well done mate, looking great and a big well done to George too, top geezer :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ahh, brilliant results from the george, my dads going to use it tommorrow for the house carpet, so we will put it to the test.

Mate did you find out if there is a way of decreasing power on this unit, i have not.

Amazing results, i love your bmw by the way, best cars out there in my opinion.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> ahh, brilliant results from the george, my dads going to use it tommorrow for the house carpet, so we will put it to the test.
> 
> Mate did you find out if there is a way of decreasing power on this unit, i have not.
> 
> Amazing results, i love your bmw by the way, best cars out there in my opinion.


Yeah I did find out how to reduce the suction mate, I'll post some pics up later once I'm back from work for you. Overall I was really impressed with the George and for £100 it's definately a bargain.

Thanks mate, it's nearly how I want just a few little bits I want to sort.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks really good mate, nice turnaround


----------



## Nipnosis (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice work looking very clean now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah I did find out how to reduce the suction mate, I'll post some pics up later once I'm back from work for you. Overall I was really impressed with the George and for £100 it's definately a bargain.
> 
> Thanks mate, it's nearly how I want just a few little bits I want to sort.


Hi, thanks for your reply, sorry i could not reply sooner.

My dad used the george today, used it on cream carpets in the house, he was impressed with the results, told me the water was black.

Took some time to do, but a cracking piece of kit for the price, i reakon people will still get there money back in a years time.

That would be great mate, if you could post some pics up stating the suction, i tryed it on my drivers car mat, just way to much suction, had to grip from one end lol, just to shampoo it.

Anyway, your bmw interior looks very nicely done, did you use the detergent that came with the bottle.

My dad used the detergent on the house carpet, has come up well i must admit, took him three hours to do, told me its a slow process, but i reckon its a worth while investment for the price.

Anyway have a nice day, hope you had a good day at work.

Kind regards.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I used AG Interior Shampoo mate. Had the George filled with warmish water and just sprayed the AG Shampoo on the interior and agitated with a brush. Then used the George to rinse and dry.

Uploading the pics now matey...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

smashing, thankyou very much for helping me out and taking your time to post up, i owe you one.

I know the bit now, thats great, it makes sense to me.

Once again, thanks for taking the time to post up.

Speak again my friend...... and have a great week from me.

Kind regards.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

No problems matey, you can enjoy the George's full potiental now.

Glad I could help :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks once again, for putting yourself out for me.

Top work :thumb:


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

that looks like make up of a ladys hand (foundition i think) on the door cards and seat gets everywere that stuff lots of cars i clean in work are normally covered specially the steering wheel and round the indicator stalks girls should wash there hands after applying war paint lol
good job bud


----------



## sm7cqy (Dec 31, 2011)

What is a George?
Ken in Sweden.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

sm7cqy said:


> What is a George?
> Ken in Sweden.


http://www.henryvacs.co.uk/acatalog...E_370-2.html?gclid=CMKwtvuhv64CFYcRfAodhilUJw

:thumb:


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

love the George, great work dude and a very tasty Beemer


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks great, good job!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FL1P 89 said:


> love the George, great work dude and a very tasty Beemer





Ben1413 said:


> Looks great, good job!!


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely car mate. :thumb: Interior cleaned up well. What chemical did you use in the george?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stu-TDi said:


> Lovely car mate. :thumb: Interior cleaned up well. What chemical did you use in the george?


Cheers fella :thumb:

I think in this case I just used water and sprayed AG Interior Shampoo. However, I've been using this for a while now in the George and it works really well...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Heavy_Duty_Extraction_Cleaner_1.html


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

Interior looks mint, even the drivers seat leather looks like new, which is very rare.

George always works well on carpets.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> wow well tempted by a george mate, looks great you done a top job.
> 
> you should refurb your carbon cube door trim it just needs a few coats of satin black spray paint, i did mine, makes the interior look like new


Good work there buddy. Always nice when the interior is all cleaned up.

I don't know why but it Always seems to be the 'cube' trim that suffers most. I agree, if it was refurb'd in gloss black, that would look excellent. I'm eventually going to get a spare set of trims and see how it goes in mine when sprayed gloss black. I'd rather not do the existing trims I have now as they're silver and are mint.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

david_h said:


> Interior looks mint, even the drivers seat leather looks like new, which is very rare.
> 
> George always works well on carpets.





horico said:


> Good work there buddy. Always nice when the interior is all cleaned up.


Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah I did find out how to reduce the suction mate, I'll post some pics up later once I'm back from work for you. Overall I was really impressed with the George and for £100 it's definately a bargain.
> 
> Thanks mate, it's nearly how I want just a few little bits I want to sort.


Where did you get your George for £100? Can you pm me please! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

petemattw said:


> Where did you get your George for £100? Can you pm me please! :thumb:


I got it from B&Q last year when they were doing a sale on them :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

So did you use chemical in the George as well as AG interior shampoo? Thanks.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a very tidy interior, a grand job there from yourself :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> So did you use chemical in the George as well as AG interior shampoo? Thanks.


On this occasion I just used water in the George as I had only just purchased it and sprayed the AG Interior Shampoo. I now use VP Heavy Duty Cleaner in the George and it works a treat :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> That's a very tidy interior, a grand job there from yourself :thumb:


Thanks buddy, hopefully the new owners kept it looking like that :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> On this occasion I just used water in the George as I had only just purchased it and sprayed the AG Interior Shampoo. I now use VP Heavy Duty Cleaner in the George and it works a treat :thumb:


How much heavy duty cleaner do you put in the George? And is it mixed with water? I take it when obviously drying the interior, it doesn't use any water at all? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice work you can do my vectra now hate doing the inside :lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> How much heavy duty cleaner do you put in the George? And is it mixed with water? I take it when obviously drying the interior, it doesn't use any water at all? Thanks. Ravinder.


I dilute to around 80:1 for use in the George.

Nope no water is used when drying.


----------

